# Meet Remy Gene...Boy or girl?



## mznia504 (Aug 27, 2008)

What do you think? I haven't heard a peep out of him since putting him (her?) in the new cage, although he did sing the entire ride home so I'm thinking it may just be afraid of the new environment.

Remy~ About 3 months old...


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Singing would indicate boy...pieds are almost impossible to visually sex so you're going to have to go by behavior. He's probably not singing right now because he's scared, you'll know once he's settled in! Very cute btw!


----------



## mznia504 (Aug 27, 2008)

roxy culver said:


> Singing would indicate boy...pieds are almost impossible to visually sex so you're going to have to go by behavior. He's probably not singing right now because he's scared, you'll know once he's settled in! Very cute btw!


Thank you!! I love him (or her) so much already!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I agree he is gorgeous


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

I love that little grumpy looking face. What a beautiful color he/she is.


----------



## mznia504 (Aug 27, 2008)

I put him in the sun room today and he immediately started chirping and whistling and did it for the majority of the day. Are boys really sweet as well b/c he's extremely sweet and very vocal so I'm leaning more towards a boy


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Boys are really sweet and very funny at times lol


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

Oh my, what a cutie!!  I love his markings! If I were a girl tiel I think I'd fancy Remy Gene


----------

